# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  ملعقة سكّر _

## امنيات مجروحه

__ 

_قبل البدء_ 
_حقل ورد لــــــــ جميع المشرفين ،، ولكـــــــل العابرين_  
__ 


_،،_ 

_ملعقة ســــــكّـــــر_ 
_هي بعض ما يعلق في الروح من عذوبة الحرف ،،_ 
_لحظة المرور ببوح الآخرين_ 
_هي دعوة لتشاركنا_ 
_هواء تنفسوه ذات بوح_ 
_فأورق ريحان وعطر_ 


_[ هي حروف نصمت أمامها ونهمس ]_ 


_ملعقة ســـــكّــــــر_ 
_دعوة مغلفة بحرير الحرف_ 
_رسائلي لــــهُ ،، لــــهـــا ،، لـــهـــم ،، ولــــي_ 

_صباحاتكم // مساءاتكم // عذوبة كقلوبكم_  

_مودتي لكم أعزائي_
 
_وصـــــبـــــاحكم سكر_  





_أمنيــ مجروحه ــــات_

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

_كل صباح //_

_تتفتحُ عيناي ،،_

_على رسائل أشبهُ بمعزوفةِ حلمٌ ،،_

_تأخذني من يديّ ،،_

_ونركضُ معاً ،،_

_في حقول السعادة ،،_

_وتفرشُ لي درباً ،،_

_من زهور الياسمين ،،_



_////  صــــــبــــــاحــــــكم ينبوع فرح_ 



_أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات_

----------


## أم غدير

السلام  عليكم 
عزيزتي صباحك سكر وعسل صااافي 
الله يسعد ايااامك يااارب 
ويجعل دربك  خضر بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## اسير الهوى

لعقتُ بقايا هذا السكر..

مع كوب قهوة المساء... (لكي لا اكذب فأنا لا اشرب القهوة فقد كان مع كوب الشاي الاخضر)

حروف لطيفه يزينها الربيع..

وطعم حلو يؤنس المارة على زاوية هذا الطريق..

شكرا على الضيافة امنيت..

ولك تقديري..

كوني بخير

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

_في صـــــبـــــاحي_  
_عندما تلتهب عواطفنا .._
_وتتأجج مشاعرنا .._
_ويزداد ظمئنا .._
_لرؤياهم .._ 
_فعند ذلك .._
_ينجبر القلم .._
_للتحرك .._
_لخط بضع .._
_كلمات .._
_تُعبر عن ما في .._
_قلوبنا .._
_تجاههم .._ 

_// صــــــبــــــــاحـــــك قطراتٌ_ 
_منـــ عطــــرٍ رومانسي ،،_ 


_صـــــــــبـــــاحـــــكم ســــــكـــــــــر_
_لكل من يمر من هنــــــــــــــــــــا ّّّّ_

_{ أم غدير و أسير الهوى / صباحكم ود وشوق_
_لــــكــــــم شكري ،__،_ 
 


_أمنيــ مجروحه ــات_

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

_صـــــــبــــــــاحـــــــاتــي //_  
_مــــعــــــــك ،،_ 
_رحيق وردة ،،_ 
_لا يُفارقني ،،_ 
_فلا زلتُ ،،_ 
_أتنفسك ،،_ 
_لأحيا بك ،،_ 


_لكل من يمر من هنا ّ ّّّّ_
_،،_ _صـــــــــبـــــــــاحـــــكـــــــم_ 
_ســـــــــــعــــــــادة وهنــــــــــــــــاء ،،،_ 

_أمنيـ مجروحه ـــــات_

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

_،،، /// يـــــاصــــبــــاحــــاً

مشرقاً بإبتسامة ،،

ترتسم بحنان ،،

على شفاهي ،،_

__

_وعيون تملأها الحنين ،،

ومزيد من الشوق ،،

تُطيل النظر ،،

في الفضاء ،،

لإستحضار ،،

تلك الملامح الرائعة ،،

ويكثر الحنين لذلك العطر المختلف ،،

الذي ينسكبُ ،،

برقةً على وجنتيه ،،


// صباحك مشرق بالامل أميري الغالي 



__ولكل من يمر من هنا
_
_ّّّ صـــــــبــــــاحـــــــكم ،،
يشرقُ رحمة وضياء ،،_

_أمنيـ مجروحه ــــات_

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

_صــــبـــــاحي_ _/// هذا اليوم 

هــــــادىء ونديّ ..

كــــمــا السماء ..

هـــادئةً وتتوشحُ ..

برذاذ المطر ..

صـــــبـــــاحٌ__ //

جــــــاء بعد يوماً ..

عصيب نوعاً ما ..

راسمـــــــــــاً ..

بسمةً حنونةً ..

فوق شفاهي ..



لكل من مر هذه الصفحة //
صـــــــــبـــــــــــاحــــــكم 
رااااااااااائع كقلوبكم .._


_أمنيـ مجروحه ـــــــات_

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

_كانت صباحاتي معك ،،،_

_أسرابٍ من طيور الحب ،،،_

_تُغرد بحنان وفرح ،،،_

_صباحاتي //_

_معك أميري ،،،_

_كانت مختلفةً ،،،_



_،، صـــبــــاحــــكــــم أعزائي_ 
_نقاء يُغلف قلوبكم الصافية ،،، {{_


 
_أمنيــ مجروحه ــات_

----------


## MOONY

*صباحكِ سكر  وكادي
كلمات رائعه عزيزتي
بنتظار المزيد من هذا السكر 
تحياتي
*

----------


## همس الصمت

صباحك معطر بفل وياسمين
ممزوج بعسل وسكر
مني لك ...
كلماتك جميلة ورائعة ..
دمتِ متألقة أمنيات ..
بالتوفيق ..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

_في صباحي__ //_ 
_هذا اليوم ،،_ 
_سأرتشفُ قهوتي ،،_ 
_بعبير وردةً ،،_ 
_كانت هديةً ،،_ 
_منك أميري ،،_ 
_لعلي أحضى ،،_ 
_بشيء من التفاؤل والامل ،،_ 
_لغداً أفضل ،،_ 
_سيكون بوجودك قربي ،،_ 
_//_ _صـــــــبــــــــاحكم_ 
_خمائل ورد وعطور_ _... {{_ 
_لكل من يمرُ من هنا ..}_ 

_أمنيـ مجروحه ــــات_

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

_العزيزات  //_

_موني ،،_

_همس الصمت_

_لمروركم  {{    طعم السكر والعسل ،،،_

_صباحكم رذاذ من عطر ،،_




_أمنيــــات_

----------


## صوت الالم

كــــــــــــــل صـــــــــــبـــــــــــــاح

أفيق من نومي لأفتح مذكراتي

التي بها كل مايتعلق فيكِ

لأجد تلك الأيام التي عشناها

مع بعضنا البعض آآآآآآآآآآه 

كم هي من أيام 


تحياتي لكِ غاليتي 

** أمنيات مجروحه **



وشكراً لكِ على هذه الصفحة العطرة

منذ الصباح الباكر


تحياتي أخوكم

صوت الالم

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

_صــــــــبـــــــــاحـــــــــــ ي  ّّ_


_هـــــذا الــــــــيــــــوم  ،،_

_مجرد حُلم عابث ،،_

_يمرُ بخيالي ،،_



_للعيون التي تمر من هنا //_

_صبـــــــــاحـــــــكم سكر ،،_

 
_أمنيــ مجروحه ــات_

----------


## أمل السعادة

*يسلموووووووووووووووووووو*
*وصباحك سكر*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

_صــــــبــــــــاحــــي ّّّّ


هذا اليوم ،،

سعادة وفرح ،،

وإبتسامة حنان ،،

أرتشفها مع فنجان قهوتي ،،

الممزوج بالقرفة ،،

وكان سكر قهوتي ،،

هي رسالتك الصباحية ،،

التي تفتحت عليها عيناي ،،

وتذوقت حلاوة الصباح معها ،،

///_ _صباحك أميري سآحر 
كسحر شمس هذا اليوم__ ،،، {{


لكل من يمر من هنا "
" صباحكم مشمس"_

_أمنيـ مجروحه ـــات_

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

_كـــــل صــــبـــــاح ّّّّ__

__يأخذني حنيني إلى حيث تكون ..

إلى عالمك المخملي ..

الذي أحب الإقامة فيه ..

إلى أحلامي التي وحدك فقط ..

من يزينها بسحر حضورك .__._
_

__صباحي يأخذني /

__إلى إستحضار تلك الإبتسامة الحنونة ..

وذلك الحضور الطاغي ..

الذي لا يجلب لي سوى الإبتسام والفرح ..

يتزين به وجهي ..

فيتحول عالمي إلى سعادة وهناء ..


///_ _صـــبـــاحــك رذاذ عطر 
أميري الغالي_ _.....{{


__صــبـــاحـــكــــم ســــكـــر ~~_ 
_أمنيـــات_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بكل معاني الحب...

الاحساس الصادق...

المشاعر الغرام...

من كل قلبي الصغير في حجمه
الكبيييييييير في حب كل يحيط به




 صباحك السكر ...

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صــــبــــاحــي .. }


أمواج أشواق ،،

هائجة ثائرة ..

تتعالى .. 

تتمرد ..

تُشعل لهيب قلبي ..

تُذيبهُ ..

تتعبهُ ..

تؤلمهُ ..


صــــبــــاحــــي .. }



تزدادُ بهِ آهآآآتي ..

وتُبكي لي العيون ..


صــــبـــاحــــي .. }


مشاعر لا تُبارح خيالي ..


// لكل من مر من هنا 
صـــــبــــــــاحـــــــــكم 
مشاعر دافئة كقلوبكم ،،،،،،،
 
أمنيــــات

----------


## صدفة البحر

*فاتني هذا الصباح لظروفٍ ازحمتني بتعبها ..*

*مسائك ..*
*عطرٌ يفوح مسك*
*وينثر على خطواتكَ ياسمين*
*بارك الله في خطاكِ عزيزي..*

******
*امنيات ,,*
*شكراً لكِ لهذا المتصفح الجميل*
*لاعدمناكِ*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

فنجان قهوتي هذا الصباح ... { 
تجرعتهُ مع طعم المرارة .. 
ممزوجة بطعم الوهم .. 
الوهم الذي .. 
ظللتُ أتلذذ بالعيش فيه .. 
ولا زلت .. 
فنجان قهوتي ... { 
إنكسارات قلب .. 
وجراح دامية .. 

أتمنى لكم صباحاً أكثر تفاؤلا ~~
{ صباحكم خير وسعاده } 



أمنيـــات

----------


## ذكريات وحلم

صباحك سكر وعسل يا عسل كلماتك  رائعة جدا وبالتوفيق حبي

----------

امنيات مجروحه (04-17-2015)

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

كــــل صــــبــــــاح  ’’’

تطوقني بطوق ياسمين ’’’

يملأ عالمي سعادة وفرح ’’’

{ جعل الله أيامك سعادة }

///  صـــبـــاحـــكـ  راحة قلب ..


للجميع ~~

صباحكم سكر ،،





أمنيــ مجروحه ــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صـــــبـــــاحــــي الــــــيـــــــوم ّّّ

يضعني ضمن إطار القلق ،،

يحمل " قبضة " ألــــم ،،

وفراغ ذلك الإنتظار ،،

إنتظار خبر يحمل لــــي ،،

أنك بخير { أميري الغالي }

لأسترجع بسمتي ،،

التي غابت بغيابك ،،

ولتُعيد لــي بوجودك ،،

إنتظام مجرى دمي ،،

وإستقرار نبضات قلبي ،،

وهدوء نفسي ،،

كم هو صعب هذا الترقب ،،


[ أتمنى لك صباح هنيء ورائع ]


لكل العيون التي تنظر الصفحة ،،، {
صباحكم نقي كقلوبكم وهاديء ،،، ~

أمنيــ مجروحه ــــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صــــبـــــاحــــي هذا الــــــيـــــوم ّّّ 
أغتسل فيهِ ،، 
بشمعة الانتظار ،، 
إنتظار طويل ،، 
أياماً وساعات ،، 
هو مؤلم ،، 
إنتظار وتجول ،، 
بين رسائلهم ،، 
المبلولة بالشوق ،، 
آآآآآآآآآآه متى يأتي ذلك الصباح ،، 
الذي ستكونون بقربي ،، 
وأمام عيوني ،، 
وفي أحضاني ،، 
أضمكم بحنان ،، 
وبكل شوق الدنيا ،، 

[ صباحكم سعادة وفرح ،،
وتوفيق من الله ،، ] 


لكل عين تنظر لمتصفحي ~~
صــــبــــــاحكم مميز { 


أمنـــيـــــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

_صــــبــــــاحـــــي__ ~~_ 
_سياج من الحب والحنان ،،_ 
_يُحيطان بي ،،_ 
_وأنـــا كطفلةً ،،_ 
_ترآها كل صباح ،،_ 
_تركض وتلهو وتلعب ،،_ 
_وسط سياج حبك ،،_ 
_المملوء بمروج خضراء ،،_ 
_وورود وأزهار ،،_ 
_راسمةً إبتسامتها على ثغرها ،،_ 
_ببراءة ،،_ 
_مرسلةً نظرها ،،_ 
_للسماء ،،_ 
_وللشمس الساطعة ،،_ 
_كشمس حبك أميري الغالي ،،_ 
_المشرقة على دنياي ،،_ 
_[_ _صباحك شمس دافئة ،،_
_،، كدفىء قلبك_ _]_ 


_صباحكم أعزائي //_
_{ باسم وعَطر }_ 


أمنيــــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

لــــــصــــــبــــــاحـــنــــا }{

_
نكهةً خاصة وجميلة ،،

بوجود أحبائنا ،،

في مدار حياتنا ،،

فوجودهم يبعثُ ،،

لنا السعادة والهناء ،،

وبقربهم تكون إبتسامتنا أجمل وأصفى ،،

فمؤكد سيكون ،،

صباحنا مميز ،،_


][ لكل عين تنظر لمتصفحي ،، 
صـــــبـــــاحـــكــم راااااااااااااااائع ،، ][ 
 
أمنيات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

_صــــبــــاح هذا اليوم__ ~~_


_كبراءة الاطفال .._
_وهمس العصافير .._
_وتلك الإبتسامة .._
_توحيّ لي بالكثير .._
_كفراشةً .._
_تتنقلُ بدلالٍ .._
_بين حقول الزهور .._
_وأمواجٌ من العطور .._
_وفي لون المروج الخضراء .._
_وتحت شمس هذا الصباح .._
_المشرقة بفرح .._
_حاملةً معها .._
_كل حب وشوق الدنيا .._
_لأحبابها .._


_( صباحكم أحبابي شمسً مشرقة بأمل )_

_لكل من يمر هنااا_
_.... صباحكم ورد {_




_أمنيـــات_

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صــــبــــــاحــــا ّّّّ 
تشتاقُ فيهِ الروح ،، 
أن تُعانق الفجر وهو يرسم ملامحهُ ،، 
بإبتسامتكِ ،، 
بمشاعركِ ،، 
بدفئكِ ،، 
بروعتكِ ،، 
بأمل أصبح مستقراً في وجداني ،، 
وقلبي ،، 
وكل جزيئياتي ،، 
إليكِ أشدو صباحاً مختلف ،، 
أنتي أوله ،، 
وإبتسامتكِ آخره ،، 

[ صبآحكِ إبتسامة سحر وجاذبية ] 


* صبآحكم سكر للجميع *

أمنيــ مجروحه ــــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صــــبــــاحي اليوم ّّّ

أحلمُ بعينينها ..
وإبتسامتها الحانية ..
تعالي إليّ ..
وخذيني إليكِ ..
فأنا مشتاقة ..
لأحضانكِ الدافئة ..
وكلماتكِ النابعة من القلب ..
التي تترنحُ ..
في صباحي الهادىء ..
يا إمرأة ..
تحملُ في عينيها ..
رحيق البحرِ ..
وفي إبتسامتها ..
إنغساق الصبحِ ..
لكِ حضورٌ ..
في نفسي لا يُماثلهُ حضورٌ ..
وحدكِ تستطيعين أن تتسربي ..
إلى أعماقي ..
تجري في شراييني ..
وتحيلي إكتئابي ..
إلى صباح ربيعي جميل ..


( صباحكِ خير وعافيه يا أمي )


ولكل المارين هنا /
صباحكم سكر 

 
أمنيــ مجروحه ــــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صــــبــــــاحــــي اليوم
دامع مليء بالهموم والاحزان .. 
صباحي 
بعثرة من شتات القلب ..
والوجدان .. 
صباحي 
مؤلمٌ مُوجع .. 

( أتمنى لكم أعزائي ""
صــــبـــــاحاً مختلفاً عن صباحي )) 

أمنيـ مجروحه ــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

كل صـــــبــــــاحـ ّّّّ 
أنهضُ من خلف الحُلم ..
باسمةً متوهجةً ..
عينآي يملأها ..
الحبُ والحنين ..
كحوريةً ..
يتشحُ عآلمها ..
بالجمآل والفتنةِ ..
لتتعطر ..
بنغم صوتك الحنون ..
آتياً من بعيد ..
حاملاً معهُ ..
كل أشوآق الدنيا ..
بكلمآتً صافيةً كالماء ..
نقيةً كبراءة الطفولةِ ..
أنيقةً راقية ..
كَرقيكَ أميري الغالي .. 
هاسماً لي //
صبآحكِ ورد يا وردتي {{ 
صباحك سعاده حبيبي ]] 
ولكل عين تشرق هنا في متصفحي :::
صباحكم نرجس  
أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات
..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صــــبـــــاحــــي ~

أفتقدُ فيهِ ملامحك ..
صوتك ..
وإبتسامتك ..
وضحكاتك ..

صباحي ~

كــــلــــــهُ شـــــوووووق ..}


لعيونكم أعزائي //
صباحكم سكر ..


أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صــــبــــاحــــي 

لا زآل يبحثُ عنك ..
في أماكني ..
وفي إناء زهوري ..
وبين أشيائي ..
وعطوري ..
وفي دفاتري ..
ومفكراتي ..
وفي ألبوم صوري ..
وحتى في كوب قهوتي ..
بل حتى على مائدة طعامي ..
كل شيء هنا .. يفتقدك مثلي تماماً ..
أن أيامي وساعاتي وكل لحظاتي ..
يملأها الشوق والحنين ..
لرؤيآك أميري ..
فمتى ستسمح الايام برؤيآك ..
لأطفى شيئاً من لهيب القلب والاشواق ..

{ أتمنى لك حبيبي صباحاً مميز ومع كل خطوة توفيق من الله تعالى }


ولكل عين تمر هنا *
~ صباحكم سكر ~


أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

_صـــبــــــاحـــــي الــــيــــوم_



_أشعر بأن في داخلي عالماً من أشياء متضادة .._
_تتصادم مع بعضها البعض .._
_بشدة ليتمزقُ سمعي بصوت إرتطامها .._
_وينزفُ قلبي .._
_بشرخ حِطامها .._
_لكم يسكنني الالم هذا الصباح .._
_وتفترسني الحيرة .._
_مع تجرع كأس الندم .._
_كم يُعانقني الضياع .._
_والشعور بعدم الانتماء .._
_وأغرقُ في بحر الوهم .._


_صباحي لا أتمناه لأحد منكم أعزآئي }}}}_
_~ صبآحكم سعادة_ _~_
_أفتقدها }_



_أمنيــ مجروحه ــــــات_

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

لصباحي ..

لحظاتٌ أشتاقها .. 
كانت تملأُ عالمي ..
بالحب والحنان ..
والمزيد من الابتسامات .. 

لصباحي ..

أُغينةً لا زآلت ..
تدغدغُ مسامعي ..
في يقظتي وأحلامي ..

صباحي بك أجمل ][ 

لكل من يمر هناااا 
{ صباحكم سكر أعزائي }


أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

لــــصــــبـــاحاتنا *

لغةً لا يفهمها سوآنا ..
وأنشودةً لا يرددها غيرنا ..
ومعزوفةً راقيةً ..
لا يستلذُ بسماعها إلا قلبينا ..

[ صباحك قارورة عسل تحلي يومك ]

وللمارين هنا بشوق /
صباحكم صادق الاحساس 
صباحكم حب ومودة


أمنيـ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صـــبــــاحـــي

أُغنيةً حزينة ..
يُرددها قلبي ..
ودموعٌ ..
لا زآلت آثآرها ..
تلفحُ وجهي ..
شوقاً لهم ..
وقلقاً عليهم ..

{ صباحكم موفق بحق الال }

ولكل عين تنظر لمتصفحي //
* صباحكم وردة بيضاء نقية كقلوبكم أعزائي * 

أمنيــ مجروحه ــــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صــــبـــــاحـــي

أختناق ووجع ..
وعذاباتً طويلةً ..
تُدميّ لي قلبي ..
وتزيد من نيران أشتعالهُ .. !


كم أتمنى لكل من يمرُ من هنا 
صباحاً متفائلاً سعيداً 
ليس كصباحي .. }}}


أمنيـــ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صــــبـــــاحي 
شجرة رائعةً مثمرةً ،،
أستظلُ تحت أوراقها ،،
وأتواجد بين ثمارها ،،
لتمنحني رآحة وهدوءاً ،،
يستأنسهُ القلب ،،
وتشتاقُ لهُ الروح ،،
وتحنُ لهُ الجوارح ،، 
هي أنتي يا أمي الحبيبة }}
[ صـــبــــاحــــكِ سعادة وهناء ياحبيبة قلبي ] 

وللمارين هنا
( صباحكم سكر ) 


أمنيـ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صــــبــــــاحــــي الـــــيــــــوم


جميلٌ ومشرقٌ بالسعادة ..
صباحي ~
بسمة فرح ..
صباحي ~
هادىء ودافىء ..
كدفىء قلبك أميري /

[ صباحك سكّر ]

لكل من يمرُ هنا :
{ صــــبـــــاحــــكـــــم هــــنــــــــاء وســـــعـــــاده }




أمنيــ مجروحه ــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صباحي  ""
أشتياق داعب جفوني "" 
صباحي  "
وقفات تأخذني لتلك الذكريات ""
ولأوقاتي معكم ""
فمعكم وحدكم تحلو الحياة ""

{ صباحكم عسل صافي مثل قلوبكم {




أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات

""

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صــــبــــــاح الـــيــــوم

جآء بمفاجأة لم أتوقعها ؛؛
صباح 
جآء بصفاء واشتياق ؛؛
بهمسآت الحب ؛؛
والمودة ؛؛


{ صباح السعادة وعام جديد يكون مختلفاً }






أمنيـ مجروحه ــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أتذكر ذآك الصباح /
في نفس هذا اليوم من العام المنصرم 
أنــا أتذكره مع كل التفاصيل 
ولا زلتُ أتنفس عبير ذآك اليوم 
ولا زلتُ أُردد على مسامعي 
كل كلمةً قالها قلبك 
ونطقها لسانك
وأوحت بها عيونك
وبَصّمت عليها بسمتك
كآن صباح جميل بكل ما تحويه هذه الكلمة من معنى

ولا يزآل من أجمل الصباحات عندي /


( لصباحاتكم أجمل الذكريات )







أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات

؛؛

----------


## عبدالله خليف

ماشاء الله رائع ما سكب هنا من صباحات تنسج جمال راقي أدام الله عليك السعادة الصباحية وفي كل الأوقات بخير

----------

امنيات مجروحه (12-21-2011)

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صــــبـــــاحــــي "

يمشي على ضفآف حُلم ؛؛
وروعة خيآل ؛؛


للماريين هُنا /
[ صباحكم عسل ]











أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

في صبآحي "
اليوم  وكل يوم ""
ومع إرتشاف قهوتي ""
لا أشعر بـــ / لذتها ""
ولا بجمآل صبآحي ""
إلا بمرورك على خآطري ""
[ صباح الحب  ]





أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## MOONY

هي تلك النسمات الصباحيه  حالمه جداً رقيقه جداً كعبق الندى على ورق الورد
دمتي بود

----------

امنيات مجروحه (12-21-2011)

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

مـــاذا أُسمّي هذا الصباح 
فهو حروف متبعثرةً 
وكلمآتٌ هاربةً من بين يديّ  
ومشآعر مشتتةً
وأحآسيس ممزوجةً
بالدموع والكثير من القلق 
الذي يُغيب  بسمتي عن وجهي 
ويرسم على ملامحي الكآبة 

[ صبآحي ترقب وخوف]



لكل من يمر  بمتصفحي /
* صباحكم سعادة *




أمنيـ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صـــبـــاحــي 

تثآقل وخمول  
حتى مع تنآولي كوب قهوتي المعتآدة  
فعينآي لا زآلت ترغب بالمزيد من  النوم



لكل عين تشرق بمتصفحي  /
{ صباحكم نشآط وحيوية  } 







أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

كيف لصباحي "

أن لا يكون مميزاً وجميلاً  ..
وهمسكَ أول شيء يصل لمسآمعي ..
آتياً لي بأحلى الامنيات ..
وأغلى  الدعوآت ..
بصباح موفق وهادىء ..

{ صباحك بسمة فرح }



لكل  من أدمن المرور بمتصفحي /
[ صباح السعادة ]





أمنيــ مجروحه ــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صباح 

جآء بشيء غير متوقع منك 
كآن قلبي يُحدثني 
بما سيقولهُ  قلبك
وبأي الكلمات ستعبر لي عن شوقك وولهك 

.

.

ولكن  
كل الاحلام
تساقطت على أرض مشآعري 

.
.

لكل عيون تمرُ من  هُنا ]
صباحكم خير ومودة 




أمنيـ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صباح الذكريآت والخواطر

التي تتراءى أطيآفها أمآمي 
وتفوح عبق  عطورها 
فـــ / للمشآعر والحب 
رآئحةً ليس بوسعها إلا أن تفوح
وتعطر كل  كيآني 
وترسم بسمةً جميلة
فوق شفآتي

[ صباح الحب  والذكريات الجميلة ]


للعيون التي ربما تمرُ هُنا "
(  صباحكم هنآء ورآحة قلب )




أمنيـ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صبآحي اليوم "

أشيآءً بدآخلي تُزآحم مشآعري  ..
تذبحني ..
تطعنني ..
تغتآل أحلامي ..
تؤدَ هنآء قلبي ..
تُشّرعَ  أمآمي أبوآب الغربة ..
وتشعلُ فتيل الليآلي الحالكة الظلام ..
صبآحي  "
أفكآرٌ تَعبةً ..
ودموعٌ جآريةً ..
متخدةً لها مسرى ..
على ملامحي  ..
ليظل بصمةً تُلازمني ..

أتمنى لكم أحبآئي /
{  صبآح مختلفٌ عن صبآحي }




أمنيــ مجروحه ــــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

في صبآحي اليوم .. }

أبحثُ فيه عن نفسي ..
عن تلك  التائهة في طُرق أوجآعي ..
عن روحٌ كآنت تُحلق هُنا بسمائي ..
عن أُمنيةً  تزرعُ الورد في متآهآتي .. 
عن إحساساً يُفيضُ من إنحدآرآتي ..
عن أملاً كآن  يُحيي بي إبتسآمآتي ..

[ صبآحي مُرهق جداً لأنفاسي ]





أمنيـ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صــبـــاح اليوم }

لا يختلف عن سوآه ..
بهِ لمحآت من كآبة وملل ..
فـــ / وحدتي هي الطآغية عليه ..
وصمتي هو لبآسي فيه ..
وإنتظآري لك هو أملي الذي أعيشُ عليه ..

[ صبآحكم بإذن الله جميل ]






أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صــــبــــاحـــاً

كآن مُفرط بالسعادة  ..
وارتيآح المشآعر ..
صباحاً
تلاقت بهِ  أعيننا ..
وتشآبكت أيدينا ..
فكآن اللقآء الذي إنتظرنآه طويلاً ..
لقآء  أستعدنا فيهِ أيآمنا الماضية ..
لحظآت رآئعة قضيتها معكِ حبيبتي ..
فيه تعآلت  ضحكآتنا ..
وأرسترجآع شقآوة طفولتنآ ..
فكآن صبآحي معكِ كــ / زهر البنفسج في  توهجه ..
كــ / الشمس ..
كـــ /بركآنٌ من اللهب..
يسقيّ القلب حب ومشآعر ..

[ صبآحي بكِ  أجمل صديقتي الغالية ]



أمنيـ مجروحه ــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صــــبــــاح ؛؛؛

مع أحاديث صغيرة بين القلوب  ..
صباح ؛؛؛
أمنيات متواضعة بسيطة تعني لنا  الكثير ..
ننثرهآ على شبآك التنهيد ..
كل يوم ..
أهي وشوشة أحسآسنا  ..
أم هي أملٌ يُغلف أيآمنا ..


{ لكل عين تمرُ من هُنا 

* صبآحآتكم بسمةً مشرقةً بالامل *




أمنيــ مجروحه ــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صـــبـــاحــي الــيـــوم ~~~

كآبةً لا تزآل تُحآك حولي  ..
لتسرق مني رآحة قلب أرتجيها .. !



للقلوب النقية التي ستمرُ من  هُنا / 
{ صبآحكم مشآعر مستقرة }




أمنيـ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

ولي موعدٌ كل صباح "

مع إبتسامةً أرسمها على  ملامحي ..
وأن كآن الحزن يكتسيّ أجزآئي ..
لكني أعّدك أن أظل مبتسمةً  ..
كما تُحب دائماً ..

[ صباحك أميري بسمة فرح ]




لكل العيون التي تمّرُ من هُنا /
* صباحكم سعادة *




أمنيــ مجروحه ــــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

كـــل صـــبـــاح ~~

يمرني طيفك ؛؛
ويرسم البسمة  فوق الشفاة ؛؛
لتصل إلى القلب ؛؛
فتجعلني أنسى الالم ؛؛
وأبتسم "

[ صباحكم بسمة فرح ورآحة قلب ]





أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صــــبــــاحــي "

أنسجُ فيه بعض أمنيآتي ..
والكثير  من أحلامي ..
وأطرزهم بخيوط الامل ..
وأُزخرفهم بشعاع الفرح ..

لكل من  يسمحُ له وقته بالمرور هُنا /
[ صباح السعادة  ]




أمنيـ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صــــبــــاحـــي ""

إشرآقةً تلفني بدفىء إحساسك  ..
وقطعاً سيكون يومي مشرقاً ..
بوجودك في خلايا قلبي ..


للعيون  التي تمر من متصفحي /
[ صباحكم هادىء صباحكم  سعادة ]




أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صــــبــــاحــــي  ***

يتأرجح بين الشوق والحنين ..
والدموع والآهآت ..
ومن بينها تخرج  حكآيا تلامس الروح والوجدآن .. 

[ صباح المشآعر  المختلفة ]





أمنيـ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صــــبـــــاحـــي اليـــوم ][

يتوشحُ بقطرآت  الندى ؛؛
برذاذ المطر ؛؛
على أرضي الجدباء ؛؛
ليحيي ما تبقى منها  ؛؛
وليرويّ ظمأ الحنين بدآخلي ؛؛


* صباحكم  مطر حب يتساقط *






أمنيــ مجروحه ــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

؛  . في  صبــــــاحــــي :: أحتاج  لتفحّص قلبي الحزين جيداً .. لــــ  أرى هل ما زآل ذلك البركان .. يتقد  بدآخله .. !! أم  هدأت أنفآسه .. لتصبح  كــ أنفاس الرضيع .. !!!! للمارين من هُنــــا / *  صبآحكم هادىء *












أمنيــــ مجروحه ـــــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صـــــبـــــاحي ..//
آمال متبعثرةً  بـــــ داخل الروح 

ويأس مُهلك  يتقاذفني مع سِباع الهم والقهر

والكثير من  الظلام الحالك برغم إنبثاق نور الصباح 

إلا أنني لا أرى  سوى هالةً من سواد 


{ صباحكم مختلف بإذن الله






أمنيـــ مجروحه ـــــات }

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

في صباحي .. *

أُحاول لملمةً إنكسآرآت قلبي ..
والمُحافظة على بقية آمآلي ..










للمارين هُنا "
* صبآحكم أملاً مُشرق *











أمنيـــ مجروحه ـــــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صـــــبـــــاحي ..}}
يمرني مع بعض  الشوق الساكن بداخلي 
فـــ يتأجج  ويهطلُ علي مطراً 
منبعهُ حُبكَ  أميري
{ صبآحك إشتيآق }

للمارين هُنا ::
صباحكم ورد  














أمنيـــ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

في صـــــبـــــاحي  }}
.
أنت بسمتي ..
وغالي أُمنيتي ..
وبكَ ومعكَ تبتهجُ فرحتي ..

* صباح الورد *









أمنيـــ مجروحه ــــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صباحي  ..
يتغطى بألحفة الحزن والأسى  ..
والقهر الذي بين الضلوع ..






أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## MOONY

في صباحاتكِ نكهة الألم والشوق
دمتي بشوق بعيدة عن الألم
مودتي
وتحياتي لقبكِ
تحياتي

----------

امنيات مجروحه (12-21-2011)

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

في صـــــبـــــاحي .. 

لدي رغبةٍ أن أبكي ..
بــــ أعلى صوتي ..
بكل ذهولي وإنكساري ..
وبــــ جميع أحاسيسي ..
فــــ بداخلي طاقةٍ مؤلةٍ من حزن ..
لـــــ يتني أستطع تفجيرها ..
ونثرها .. على ريآح صبري العتيق .. 

لمن ســـ يكون لديهِ متسعٌ من الوقت للمرور هنا ::
ولكِ غاليتي /   موني 
صباحكم عسل صافي 









أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صباح  اليوم ..
أرتسمت بهِ بعض مشاعر الإرتياح 
على القلب والجوارح  
وبدت في هدوء تآم 
لكن برغم ذلك فما زآلت  البسمة غائبةٍ 
.

لكل العيون التي تقرأ ..}}
* صباحكم خير وتوفيق



أمنيـــ مجروحه ـــات *

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

؛  .
صـــبـــــاحـــي  }

مجموعة أسئلة بلا إجابات  
وسطور فارغةٍ 
ترتقب ما  يهدىء نبضها 


للمارين :  
صباحكم توفيق من الله




أمنيـــ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

؛  .
وتخنقني غصات حزني ..
كل صباح  ..
ويكثر ألمــي ..  ويتضاعف وجعي 
وأزداد شقآءً ..
وتكاد أنفاسي أن تصل للإنتهاء ..  
ومع كل ذلك  فالمحيطين بي لا يعون من أمري شيء .. 


صباحي ليس  بصباح .. }




أمنيـــ مجروحه ــــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صباحي اليوم  ...
بين الصمت والوحدة 
والحرمان  والحيرة
يظل يتأرجح كما الطير في السماء 
بآحثاً عن بارقةِ أمل  يحيا بها 



* لكل العيون التي تمر  من هُنا 
( صباحكم مودة )






أمنيـــ مجروحه ــــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

؛ .
صـــــبــــــاح 
بلا مـــــلامـــح تُذكر 
صباح  /
لا يحوي سوى على الصمت المهيب 
/
/




أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

؛  .
ولــــ ي  موعد كل صباح 
مـــع دمعةً تسقطُ من عيوني  
وآهاتةٍ  يزفرها صدري 
وترآكم المزيد من الهموم 
/
/
/
أتمنى للجميع هُنا  "
صباحٌ مختلف { صباحكم سعادة }




أمنيـــ مجروحه ــــات

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ملعقة سكر من يديك* 
*تذوب بين ثنايآ قلبي  [أ ح ب ك*
*صباحك سكر وصباحك ورد وعشق ..*
*صباحك يختلف يا احلى صباح عندي ..*

----------

امنيات مجروحه (12-21-2011)

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

؛ .
في صباحي اليوم  
لا زآلت تعتريني  الدهشة
وتسكنني  الصدمة
وغربة مشاعر  أعيشها
بين جزيرة الخوف .. وشاطىء  الأمان 
صباحي مؤلـــم  وقاسي . .

لكل العيون التي تكون هُنا }}}
صباحكم إنشراح قلب * 
 
 
 
 
 
 أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

؛ .
 في صباحي .. }

تتعالى صرخات القلب والروح   ..
لـــ علها تجد مُنقدٌ ينقدها  ..
مما هي فيه ..
فـــ المنغصآت لا زآلت تحاصرها  ..
تُهلكَ ما بقيّ منها  ..

صباحي لا يُطاق ..  }}













أمنيــــ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صباحي هذا اليوم  ..
أمقته ..
فهو مليىء بكل أنواع  الوجع ..
المميت للقلب .. !!!
/
/
/



أمنيـــ مجروحه ــــات

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صباحي اشتياق لصدره الحنون*
*صباحك احبه يا آغلى إنسان*
*ربي يجعل صباحك دوم سعادهـــــ ،،*

*صباح الورد للجميع ...*

----------

امنيات مجروحه (12-21-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صبآحي يحمل كل حنين * 
*وكل احتياج* 
*لـــــــ صدى صوته ،،،*
*لــــــــ حنان يديه ،،،*

*صبـــــــــاحك سكر  ...*


*واحلى صباح معطر بالورد المحمدي للجميع هنآ ،،]*

----------

امنيات مجروحه (12-21-2011)

----------


## هذيان عاشقة

*جميل يوم يبدأ بفنجان قهوة كثير السكر*
*سأضيف ملعقة لأني احبها سكر زيادة*
*ونطق مسائي باغنية رددها صباحي* 
*مساءكم مرصع باعذب الامنيات ونجوم تغمز عطر الورد*
*مساء الخير*

----------

امنيات مجروحه (12-21-2011)

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

" هذا الصباح  
ليس جميلاً كما كآن دائماً بكل جمُعةٌ تمرُ علينا  ..
فالأشياء حولي كلها تئن شوقاً لك ولعطر أنفاسك  ..
وأنا هُنا لوحدي أتجرعُ مّر أشوآقي وأفتقدادي لك حبيبي  ..
.
فليكن صباحك أين ما كنت  "
صباحً موفقٌ ومعطر بذكر الرحمن .. }



أمنيات مجروحه

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*..}} صباحي اليوم 
يأخذني لذكرياتٍ جميلة معك 
حيثُ كنا هُناك 
بجانب ذلك الشاطىء
شاطىء الحب والغرام 
كما أسميناه دوماً
أحبك هذا الصباح وكل صباح
..


للماريين "
صباحكم جوري





أمنيات مجروحه

*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

؛ .
صباحي اليوم  "}}
مؤكد بهِ شيءٌ مُختلف 
بل شيءٌ  رآئع
هو صوتك الحنون آتياً لـــ يُزيح من قلبي قلقه وهمه  وحزنه 
لـــ يطمئن قلبي بأنك بخير حبيبي  
{{ فلتكن دوماً صباحاتك سعادة 


ولكل العيون التي تمر من هنا  *
صباحكم مودة وتوفيق 



أمنيات مجروحه

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

صباحي اليوم :
غاااارق في تفكيرٍ عميق 
ومشكلةٍ لا يبدو لها حل 
.
.
أتمنى لكم صباحٍ مختلف }
صباحكم روعة "






أمنيات مجروحه

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

؛ .

صباحي اليوم "
يُشاطركِ حزنكِ وألمكِ حبيبتي 
صباحي حتماً 
ليس بجميل
.







أمنيات مجروحه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صباآآحكم نور ورحمة تغشآاكمـــــ*

*جمعه مباآآركه عليناآ وعليكمـ*

*فيها الآماني تتحقق ياآآرب*

*.....*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*؛ .
.
صبآحي اليوم "

إبتسآمةٌ تغلفت بالأمل ..
وشوقاً ل / ذلك العطر الذي أشتآق ..!!


صبآحكم رآئع كما أنتم 



.

/*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*؛ .
.
ما أجمل أن أرآك أمآمي ..
ب / كل صبآح حآملاً وردةٌ حمرآء ..
وبإبتسآمتكْ المعهودة ..
لتقول : صبآحكِ ورد يا أميرتي ..!!
.
ولكل المآرين هُنا
" صبآحكم يّنبوعٌ فرح ومودة "
.

/




/

.*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*؛ .
.
صبآحٍ عندما تُفآجأني ك / عآدتكْ ..
**بـ همسآتكْ التي تُغّذي الروح وتنعش القلب ..
**فإن نهآري يصّبحْ رآئع ..
**وبرؤية تلكْ الإبتسآمة التي تبعثها عيونكْ ..
**فإن أموآج السعآدة ..
**تُحآصرني وتغرقني بها ..
**آآآآهٌ ما أروعكْ حبيبي ..
**وما أجمل مشآعركْ ..

**|" أُحبكْ "|
**.

**/**

.


*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*؛ . 
.
صبآح اليوم 

أتى محملٌ بالهدوء الذي غآدرني لفترة ..
ورسم إرتيآحً على القلب ..
وبسمةٌ بآنت ملآمحمها مع إشرآقة شمس هذا النهآر ..
كم أتمنى أن تُمحى عن حيآتي ..
كل الأشياء التي تُكّدر صفوها ..
ولكن هي ربما تكون فقط أُمنيآت ..!!
.

لكل العآبرين هُنا :
صبآحكم أملٌ وتفآؤل يضيء أيآمكم 
وصبآحكم سّكر 
.

/

.*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*؛ .
.
في هذا الصبآح "

حدثني طيفكْ أيها الأمير ..
عن مشآعرَ حبٌ لن تُخلق لسوآي ..
قلبكْ هو من سكّبها ب / عآلمي ..
وزينَ بها أطرآف حيآتي ..
ف / أصبحتْ وآحةٌ غنآء مليئةٌ بكل ما ترغب النفس وتحبْ ..
معكْ حتماً :
كل صبآحآتي في حآلةِ من عشقْ ..
" أُحبكْ هذا الصبآح .. وسـ أُحبكْ بكل صبآح "
.

/

لكل العيون التي تشرقُ هُنا ]
صبآحكم حب )
.

/

.*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*؛ .
.
هذا الصبآح "
كم هو رآئعٌ حقاً ..
كم هو حآلمٌ وسآحر ..
صبآحٌ بآسمٌ ومليء ب الحب ..
والإشتيآآآآق ..!!
والكثير الكثير ....!!!
.

أتعلمْ لِما ؟! 
لأن بهِ تنفستْ شذا أنفآسك عبر تلك الكلمآت ..
وفي تلكْ الرسآئل ..!
كم هو بآذخٌ هذا الصبآح ب / كُل التفآصيل الجميلة ..
بــــــــــ كُل مآهو مميز ورآقي ..!!
وفقط ب حضوركْ أميري ..
...
" وصبآحك خمآئل زهرٍ وريحآن " 
.

/

.
*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*؛ .
.
في صبآحي "
أنسْجُ بعّض أُمنيآتي ..
والكثير من أحلآمي ..
وأطرزهم ب / خيوط الأمل ..!
وأُزخرفهم بشموعْ الفرح ..
فقط لــــ أجلِ قلوبٌ يهمها أمّري ..
وحتماً يهمني أمّرهِم ..!!
.
.
صبآحكم إرتيآح أحبتي )
ولكل العآبرين هُنا :: صبآحكم سعآدة 
.

/
*

----------

